# Accidently deleted recordings



## Nomo1 (Apr 17, 2007)

Is there any way to "undelete" them? I have an HR20 700.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorry but there is no way to undelete them.


----------



## Nomo1 (Apr 17, 2007)

I was afraid of that. Thanks.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I accidentally (because my HR20 was glitching) deleted 80% of what I had on my drive.  This is why the really important stuff? I dual record on other DVRs.


----------



## noroll (Aug 29, 2007)

My wife misses the ability to restore deleted programs that she had with TiVo (I don’t make mistakes ) 

I would think it would be a easy thing to add, and wouldn’t be surprised to see DirecTV add this soon…


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Nomo1 said:


> Is there any way to "undelete" them? I have an HR20 700.


Technically and theoretically yes, as long as the physical sectors have not been re-written.
Practically, no.


----------



## JerryAndGail (Oct 18, 2006)

noroll said:


> My wife misses the ability to restore deleted programs that she had with TiVo (I don't make mistakes )


I didn't know TiVo had that capability. Is it just on the HiDef models?

Jerry


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

noroll said:


> My wife misses the ability to restore deleted programs that she had with TiVo (I don't make mistakes )
> 
> I would think it would be a easy thing to add, and wouldn't be surprised to see DirecTV add this soon&#8230;


Tivo can do that?!? Not when I had D* Tivos.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

SDizzle said:


> Tivo can do that?!? Not when I had D* Tivos.


Only the standalone TiVos have the Recently Deleted folder currently, however DirecTV announced a new release is coming that has this feature.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

*"Undelete, or the ability to allow user acccess to a "recycle bin" to restore a recording"* is one of the requests on the HR2x Wish List. If you haven't yet let DirecTV know how you value this and the other requests on the list, you can do so here. /steve


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

DIRECTV announced that a spring 2008 update for the DIRECTV DVRs with TiVo Service will bring undelete functionality to those receivers. My opinion is that if DIRECTV is enhancing those receivers to allow undelete, we'll eventually see undelete on the DVR Plus platform...

"When?" is the only question!


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

You windows guys. :lol: 

This is a Linux box. Let the trashcan and "are you sure?" buttons go in the trash can. If you do not want to delete it, then don't hit the delete key.

This machine is really turning liberal.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> If you do not want to delete it, then don't hit the delete key.


You realized you just jinxed yourself, don't you? :lol: /steve


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> You windows guys. :lol:
> 
> This is a Linux box. Let the trashcan and "are you sure?" buttons go in the trash can. If you do not want to delete it, then don't hit the delete key.
> 
> This machine is really turning liberal.


 .. You are correct about Linux, but the deletion occurs in the app. No reason to actually purge it from the disk unless you truly need the space. If a program is in the "deleted" space then it would be the first to (chronologically) under every cirrcumstance. Undelete would really be most affective when you have an "oops" moment.

I think you'd cover many (if not most) cases by simply allowing an undelete of the most recently deleted program.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

JerryAndGail said:


> I didn't know TiVo had that capability. Is it just on the HiDef models?
> 
> Jerry





SDizzle said:


> Tivo can do that?!? Not when I had D* Tivos.


If you had a hacked Tivo it was part of the TivoWebPlus application.

Came in handy a few times, would be very nice if they implemented it on the D* DVRs


----------



## noroll (Aug 29, 2007)

JerryAndGail said:


> I didn't know TiVo had that capability. Is it just on the HiDef models?
> 
> Jerry


Yeah, TiVo 2 standalones have had this feature for quite some time now.

As I upgrade the TV's I'm switching the TiVo's out with DirecTV HD DVR'S


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> DIRECTV announced that a spring 2008 update for the DIRECTV DVRs with TiVo Service will bring undelete functionality to those receivers. My opinion is that if DIRECTV is enhancing those receivers to allow undelete, we'll eventually see undelete on the DVR Plus platform...
> 
> "When?" is the only question!


One would think!


----------



## Bergthold (May 30, 2007)

I could have used undelete several times!


----------

